# Girth Size?



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys, I was wondering what the girth size for an 8 week old GSD? and then at 3-4 months? I want to buy my pup a harness and a seat harness online but I don't have my puppy yet and want to get all the supplies I need before he comes! If you guys can let me know the size of their girth at this age that would be really helpful! Thanks!!!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I think it varies on how big the pup is. I suggest you ask the breeder. Also, there should be size guidelines on the harness and seat harness that you are interested in buying and maybe their customer service could help you chose a size.


----------



## TeeBee (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey, what size did you end up getting? I'm in the similar situation, want to get equipment but pup not even born yet... (Can't wait for the arrival


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

For growing puppies, I would get one that is adjustable, nylon not leather.


----------

